# Ice off tactics.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wondering what are your favorite tactics for ice off as it is close to that time again!! I have caught some bows (and some really big ones) at scofield right at ice off. They were bitting pheasant tail nymphs and bead head hares ears. Not sure why they bit but saw some guys doing it and it worked good.
[attachment=0:38ohv0d3]DSC00323.jpg[/attachment:38ohv0d3]

I have heard lots of stuff. What do you think?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Dark colored wooly buggers or midges are usually what I fish. I've read that scuds and backswimmers are active during that time but I haven't had much luck fishing those patterns. Yet.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm way exited for ice-off! I am going to try the whole float tubing thing this year! I am sooo hoping to catch a Walleye! Is that a pink fishing pole? That's awesome dude!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang! someone saw the pink pole. This was last years ice off and my wife and I were just dating. She wanted to come so we went to wally world to get her some gear. I let her pick out a pole and she decided that the pink one was the "cutest". 14 dollars later we were fishing at scofield, she caught about 3 this size on the pink pole and was so excited! We were at my family cabin later that night and my parents asked her what she caught and she said, "I caught a rainbow fish!" Its still a funny joke between us now that she can name all species of trout.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you bringing that cute little pole with you this weekend?  It looks like a trolling champion. :lol: 

Hey, at least you got your wife excited about fishing.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I see the index, ring, and pinky fingers so my question to you is: Where's the middle finger of the left hand?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol: 
Is that why the fish appears to be screaming?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow this is heading south fast! How bout some ice off tactics?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :lol:
> Is that why the fish appears to be screaming?


It's not a scream, it's "MOOOOOON RIIIIVER..."


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry. Try a minnow right off the ice shelf. Let it settle. If any fish big enough are around, they'll gobble it up.

People seem to do well with a Jakes around ice off too.

Inlets are good areas around ice off since a lot of the rainbows (where applicable) are usually getting ready for the spawn around the same time.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH: I know you're going to have your fly gear ready for ice off this year, so you can readily catch large numbers of trout at ice off.

Tactics: You get a float tube/pontoon boat out on the open water and, using a fly rod, present a quality pattern to the eager fish. For Scofield I'd go w/ size 4 or 6 black, purple, or dark olive leech and minnow patterns. Egg sucking leeches are a good choice too. Fast retrieves can produce some hard-hitting action using a #2 or #3 sink line.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

good tips, cant wait to hit the lake.... though i do love the ice


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats more like it! Thanks boys lets get some more reponces!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I went fishing with him last week. I can attest that he does carry a pink fishing pole. His nails were painted too... :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I went fishing with him last week. I can attest that he does carry a pink fishing pole. His nails were painted too... :shock:


Dude rapalahunter that was your mom next to me. I know it was dark that night we went but boy was she good company! 8)


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I just got owned on that one. -#&#*!-

This saturday will be my first time fishing any reservoir at ice off. 
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Worms and mellows work very well at ice-off....You don't even have to hit the bottom...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Depth charges and a big net work well after ice-off.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Weekend_Warrior, you say the fish were bitting on pheasant tail nymphs and bead head hares ears? Do you just cast them behind a plastic bubble, or is that pink rod a fly rod? If you do throw them behind a bubble, do you completely fill the bubble up, or do you do the 3/4 full thing?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I just did fly and a bubble. Size four line and about a 18 and smaller hares ear or tail. Bubble was full of air only and cast down the shore when there was less that 30 feet of open water. All fish were within 15 feet of shore and the best time was when there was a small ripple on the water so the fly would jiggle a little. It was killer!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I am sooo hoping to catch a Walleye!


Mayby it would be worth checking this out:

Learn how to catch walleyes at free seminar
http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-03/walleyes.php


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link Scott- that looks awesome! I'll hopefully be there.


----------

